# Questions about a rescue GSD



## gagirl (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post these questions...if not forgive me. We're going to start looking to adopt a GSD soon and would prefer to adopt a rescue about 1 or 2 years old. I want a dog for companion purposes but also for protection. My husband wasn't so sure that a rescue would be as protective as one from a breeder that we raised from a pup. Would there be a difference? From what I've read online, protectiveness is a trait in all GSD, is that true? Also, is there a difference in any way (other than the obvious) between male and female, such as temperment or aggression or anything? Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you probably won't find a 'protection trained dog' in a rescue per se..

As FOR protection,,a bark and just a look can be enough to deter anyone

Protectiveness is not a trait in ALL gsd's..

If your looking for a companion first, thats' what I'd look for be it rescue or breeder.

As to the differences in male/females, check around on the board there are some topics on it,,it totally depends on the individual dog tho I think there are differences.

My males have always been very velcroey, biddable, easy trainers, slow maturers, kinda doofy

My females (I've had 2), matured faster, always have to know where you are, but not necessarily hanging off you, faster learners, bore easy, when they know something, they know it, and want to move on to new things more daring maybe?

Again, depends on the individual dog


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Diane, you've got my dogs nailed! Good luck with your search- I found it nearly impossible when I was looking. The fees, restrictions, red tape, etc had me so frustrated that I went to a breeder for a puppy.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I started out with a few rescue searches too...the fees weren't too bad, but the issues these dogs had worried me. One resuce said no men could live in the house...one GSD had separation so bad she jumped out of a second story window. There are some do-able rescues out there, be patient and diligent in your search. I am partial to females. I think they do have a different kind of maturity than males. Don't worry about protection, that will come with time. Just learn as much as you can and go from there. Our Bella was a literal rescue (off the side of the offramp). We knew nothing of her. She was afraid of all people. She was on "probation" and she did come around beautifully (she is a bit harder to train than Mia-who we purchased from a breeder). Time and patience.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If the ga stands for Georgia you could toss a ball over your back and hit a totally adoptable, wonderful German Shepherd Dog. I have 2 dogs here (in NYS) that are from GA and they are great! 

Re: other responses in this thread: 
Of course anyone applying to a rescue should expect that they want to know where there dogs are going - just read the thread on which of your dogs you would rehome and you will see why - a rescue person would never want a dog that they pulled from a kill shelter, cared for, loved and vetted, to end up back in a kill shelter, or worse, in a living death every day. We try, just like responsible breeders do, to carefully screen applicants. 

Those rescue dogs with issues didn't come from Mars, they were bred, and they were bought, and they were raised - so either genetics and/or evironment caused those issues, and a rescue helps people to know these things before they adopt, instead of after. Thank you for taking your girl from that roadway! 

Southern Cross German Shepherd Rescue in GA is great - they will screen you carefully. But they will also help with education and support for the lifetime of your dog. 

Most of the people on this board, pet owner, rescue foster, breeder - will agree that we are supposed to protect our dogs and if you truly find yourself in a situation where you need to have protection, you should get a security system, self defense classes and/or a weapon. 

It is great that you are here and asking questions and getting information!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

As for protection, many dogs are protective. They will bark, and put on a big show. This is USUALLY enough to deter a would-be aggressor. 

Sometimes it is not. 

Not all dogs are born with the capability to physically back up that threat, and actually attack a man. Those that are have been bred for generations to have such qualities, and groomed from a young age express them in the appropriate way. A dog that will actually bite a man in defense of his owner is a very special animal, and is, in the scheme of things, rather rare.

My point is, don't bank on your dog attacking someone for you unless both his breeding and training reflect it. If you do, you will likely be very disappointed. 



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Most of the people on this board, pet owner, rescue foster, breeder - will agree that we are supposed to protect our dogs and if you truly find yourself in a situation where you need to have protection, you should get a security system, self defense classes and/or a weapon.


I do not. 
I am my dog's protector, and he is mine. I do everything in my power to keep him out of harm's way, or out of situations that would ever require him to put himself on the line for me.

But IF such a situation were to occur, where I could not defend him or myself, I leave my life in his hands. 

I find it strange how many people have this opinion that dogs should not be our protectors. Many lines within this breed have been bred specifically FOR that... what sense does it make to expect those dogs to run behind us, and expect us to to protect them?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No - that's not what I meant. Particularly not to run behind me. 

What I meant is, I don't want to put my dogs in situations where they need to protect me. I want to be aware, to be proactive, and would not want them to end up dead when I could do so many other things to protect myself. I'd feel pretty stupid if I didn't lock my door and turn on the outdoor lights, keep things away from windows, etc. and my dog ended up dead for that. 

I don't view my dogs as tools for purposes that there are other tools for. 

A well behaved dog is a great deterrant. That's all I want my dogs to be.

If a person is truly in need of protection beyond peoples' normal daily paranoias they should take the steps they need to be protected beyond a dog. If that is the OP's case, then that's what they should do.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

There is no other tool quite like a dog.

I cannot love a gun, and a gun cannot love me.
I cannot cuddle with an alarm system at night.

If I am in danger, and cannot get to my gun, I cannot call it to me, or expect it to run to my aid if I am not near it.

I also cannot recall a bullet.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well, your dog is a tool then, and mine are not. So we can agree to disagree and not take this thread to places it doesn't need to go when there are so many dogs in need in the south.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Too true, too many good dogs in needs of good homes.

But for the record, my "tool" is the most well-loved, well-fed, and well-cared for tool the world as ever seen


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I never will consider my dogs a "tool" they aren't in my life to protect me. Personally I think too many people place too much importance on the fact that a dog may protect them. I agree with Jean, they are a deterrent only...what if a neighbor child came into my home unannounced...would I expect my dog to decipher that person good or bad? I'd much rather have them defer to me to decide how to react. 
I'm sure that gagirl can find a great dog to fit her needs in a reputable rescue.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Any dog with half a brain knows the difference between a child and a person trying to physically assault you. CERTAINLY any dog prospecting to be a PPD would be expected to know the difference. The comparison is asinine. 

A tool is anything you use to accomplish a goal. Maybe its a "mean" word, so how about I say "helper".

Its curious how many have this opinion, yet are in this breed. 
What would von Stephanitz say of a dog not willing and able to protect his human?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Asinine? excuse me, but a teenager could be considered an intruder, would I want my dog maiming the kid because he deemed him a threat??? My dogs live in my home with family and friends coming and going...I would not want my dogs to decide who comes and goes safely~but when we aren't home all bets are off and I know a teenager coming in that the dogs don't know may be harmed. Scares me, but thats the way it is living with dogs.
Every circumstance is different and every dog may not analyze situations correctly...I never said a word about a PPD trained dog, the OP was asking about the breed in general and if they are protective...
Max is rolling over and over in his grave due to the way his vision has turned out, why bring him up? 
This thread is about a rescue GSD, not doing sportwork or PP training.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This would be a great discussion topic. Minus the asinine comment. Geez louise, this board is such a disappointment anymore. 

Anyway, maybe post it in General Info and hit notify for Vinnie, or PM Vinnie and see if she'd like to add it to the discussion topics for the week? I think it would be a good one - she may too. 

When I was younger, I thought that kind of thing too, about protection, now...liability, etc...I'd rather not think that! I also think there may be regional differences. 

Back to the topic - with a rescue, very little is generally known about their lines, their breeding, their background, so of course you don't expect them to be a guard type dog! You could have a nervebag (I say lovingly) who is fear aggressive, going off like a nutjob, thinking that's what is expected and scared because they are in charge...and it goes downhill from there. 

IF you do want a dog specifically for protection, then go with a dog from a great breeder who can help you to get that kind of dog, from lines that show promise in that area. I would ask gagsd3 I think it is (Mary) for some ideas in GA, or Betty101, Smithie86 as well. 

That is a reasonable way to make a decision. By figuring out what is most important (and the poor OP if she comes back may be able to tell us that) and finding a match for that, as well as a match for the level of the handler.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

You were just expressing your opinions, and I was expressing mine. 

I believe I said rather frankly my opinion on the breed (or dogs, rather) in general. 

I simply do not like the insinuation that those of us who appreciate the dog willing to protect his owner, the CORRECT German Shepherd Dog, as people who for some reason do not think of our dogs as highly as those who would rather have a bark-to-threaten house dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

atravis - this is a rescue dog potentially that we are talking about. 

They are either a. produced incorrectly by idiots or b. turned into problem dogs by idiots or c. escape unharmed through great temperament but turned into shelters by idiots d. fallen on hard times through no fault of their own, or their owners

Regardless, we do not know if they are CORRECT, and even if they evaluate as such, the point is to save them, and most people who do so, carry that kind of thinking on throughout the life of the dog, who after all, has already been threatened with death once, and we think that's enough. 

If you have a CORRECT dog and take good care of him, that is wonderful. Enjoy him. I am sorry that my post elicited such a negative response.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Once again, I agree that there are many dogs in need of homes, and have said nothing to the contrary of the OP looking for and getting a wonderful rescue dog. 

A dog DOESN'T have to be correct to be a great companion. Sometimes the least correct dogs are the most fun 

I simply did not like the tone regarding the OP's desire to have a protective dog, or for that matter my own. Not all of us feel the same way you do regarding protection.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

My tone?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

The insinuation that the desire to have a dog that will protect you is somehow wrong.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Most of the people on this board, pet owner, rescue foster, breeder - will agree that we are supposed to protect our dogs and if you truly find yourself in a situation where you need to have protection, you should get a security system, self defense classes and/or a weapon.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

To the OP:
All my GSD's have been rescues...and I could not ask for better dogs. Remember...all dogs landing in rescue and shelters are not there because they have "issues"...many just had owners that lacked committment, died, fell on hard times...etc. Many actually have come from "good breeders". A reputable rescue puts their dogs in foster homes...takes the time to get to know them...so when you adopt...you will know everything there is to know about the dog. If you have specific needs ...such as need to have a dog that's good with kids, cats, whatever...specify that...and they will work with you to match you to the appropriate dog. I had to have dogs that were good with my cats, small children...even parrot..and I found my perfect matches. As far as the "fees"...rescues don't even break even...they put so much money into dogs. Quite frankly...it's a bargain...considering the dog has already been completely vetted and spay/neutered. Let's not even talk about all the money rescues spend on surgeries, treating hw, parvo, kc, mange, etc. 

As far as "protection"....the mere presence of my dogs is enough of a deterent. The bark of a GSD is enough to scare someone. I always feel safe and secure with them here. That being said...they are not what I rely on for protection...and I agree with Jean. I will do everything in my power to make sure we are all protected. They are my family.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Myamom said:


> To the OP:
> All my GSD's have been rescues...and I could not ask for better dogs. Remember...all dogs landing in rescue and shelters are not there because they have "issues"...many just had owners that lacked committment, died, fell on hard times...etc. Many actually have come from "good breeders". A reputable rescue puts their dogs in foster homes...takes the time to get to know them...so when you adopt...you will know everything there is to know about the dog. If you have specific needs ...such as need to have a dog that's good with kids, cats, whatever...specify that...and they will work with you to match you to the appropriate dog. I had to have dogs that were good with my cats, small children...even parrot..and I found my perfect matches. As far as the "fees"...rescues don't even break even...they put so much money into dogs. Quite frankly...it's a bargain...considering the dog has already been completely vetted and spay/neutered. Let's not even talk about all the money rescues spend on surgeries, treating hw, parvo, kc, mange, etc.
> 
> As far as "protection"....the mere presence of my dogs is enough of a deterent. The bark of a GSD is enough to scare someone. I always feel safe and secure with them here. That being said...they are not what I rely on for protection...and I agree with Jean. I will do everything in my power to make sure we are all protected. They are my family.


 Very wellsaid. I love rescues, my last shepherd (Kiba) was a rescue. His owner threw him away just because he was old


----------



## gagirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, I didn't mean to create such a contraversy about protection. I live in a safe area and a generally safe town, what I meant by wanting a dog for protection is that if I was ever in a situation where someone attacked me, I would want the dog to do whatever necessary to protect me. A few months ago a lady got attacked by a guy at the local park and her dog bit him and scared him away. I take my daughter to parks all the time and my main concern would be for her if some idiot decided we were easy prey. I do have a handgun for personal protection but would prefer not to take it to a park! I do agree though that especially with a GSD, a growl or bark would be all it took to scare away most people. Right now, we're looking at all our options and taking our time to figure out if we want a rescue or one from a breeder...all we know right now is that we want a GSD.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If you live in GA...I highly recommend Southern Cross GSD rescue. Ga has soooo many thrown away GSD's it's heartbreaking....overwhelming...and many many will not be saved. 
I am fostering a GA girl for Southern Cross as we speak


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

gagirl said:


> Wow, I didn't mean to create such a contraversy about protection. I live in a safe area and a generally safe town, what I meant by wanting a dog for protection is that if I was ever in a situation where someone attacked me, I would want the dog to do whatever necessary to protect me. A few months ago a lady got attacked by a guy at the local park and her dog bit him and scared him away.


A rescue dog will not be any less likely to protect your family than a dog you got as a puppy from a breeder. Some dogs have more protective instincts than others, but once a dog has had time to bond with your family, any protective instincts he/she has will come out, whether you got him at 8 weeks or 5 years old. 



gagirl said:


> I take my daughter to parks all the time and my main concern would be for her if some idiot decided we were easy prey. I do have a handgun for personal protection but would prefer not to take it to a park!


 That's kinda weird, why not? Then again I'm in Texas and put on my gun first thing in the morning and take it off before bed. 

When thinking about options for personal protection, consider where you can and are likely to take things. I can take my gun a lot more places than I can take my dog. In the (very few) places that I'm not allowed a gun, I still have my self-defense training (2 years of Krav Maga).


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My experience has been (and have placed over 100 dogs into new homes) that the people who ask for a protective dog are usually the ones that cannot handle one and should not own one. People who can handle a protective dog seem know how to protect themseleves.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Am I even allowed to post on this anymore? Seemed like Jean made her feelings known with "session over" before she edited that out of her post, but what the heck...

Here again we have that attitude of "if you need protection, get it elsewhere".

Why is it such a stretch for someone to want a protection-minded dog? Or a protection-minded GSD? Last time I checked, the breed excelled at just that, but maybe I've been looking at the wrong dogs.

Should you expect your rescue dog of unknown background to physically protect you? No, you shouldn't. Not all dogs posses the nerve and drive to do such a thing, and to say otherwise is false. 

But IF this is the dog you are interested in, and IF you are capable of handling it, then there is no reason to get into this "people who can handle a protective dog don't need one" business. 

I can handle a protective dog. I HAVE a protective dog, who while not trained as a PPD, I have little doubt in my mind would get physical if he needed to. I've seen him switch on into defensive drive, and allow me to say it is nothing I'd want to be on the receiving end of. Is he a liability? No more than any other well trained GSD with a correct temperament. Can I handle him? Yes, I can. Could I defend myself againsta 200lb man who's just beaten me over the skull and knocked me unconscious? No, I couldn't.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

atravis, I looked at your dogster page and Mulder is wearing a badge? Are you a LEO K9 handler?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

No, I bought that at a dollar store.
Kinda neat looking in the picture, but in reality its very obviously plastic and says "Tombstone" on it.

It was supposed to be for Halloween


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

atravis said:


> Am I even allowed to post on this anymore? Seemed like Jean made her feelings known with "session over" before she edited that out of her post, but what the heck...
> 
> Here again we have that attitude of "if you need protection, get it elsewhere".
> 
> ...


Good luck to those who have never trained the (a) dog for protection and count on the dog to protect them. It takes more than strong attitude and strong opinions.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, it does.

It takes strong breeding, strong temperament, and a strong understand of your dog, his limits, and his capabilities.

Can I say with ABSOLUTE, 100% certainly my dog will attack without having previously been taught to do so? 
No, I cannot.

Have I observed my dog coming within an inch of taking down a man who thought he could just walk into my home uninvited?
Yep, and again let me say, so I glad I wasn't on the reviving end of that. Never seen someone move so fast in all my life.

Guess I was lucky I had more than my strong opinions watching my back that day, for if that man had been a murderer or rapist, I would have had no other means to defend myself.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

RebelGSD said:


> Good luck to those who have never trained the (a) dog for protection and count on the dog to protect them. It takes more than strong attitude and strong opinions.



I think the OP has made it clear that he/she is looking for a deterrent and good bark and is not considering personal protection training for the adopted dog.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

You know, you'd think Lycan -underweight at 85 pounds- Allie and Grendel would make a great guard dogs. However, I've come to conclusion that the most likely way that would happen is if they tripped up a potential burglar by throwing their massive bodies at the stranger, asking for a pat on the head. They're total sluts for attention. Course, I wouldn't have them any other way. 

Jelpy


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Emoore said:


> I think the OP has made it clear that he/she is looking for a deterrent and good bark and is not considering personal protection training for the adopted dog.


My response was to atravis and the strong opinions. 

As to the OP - they only way of knowing for certain that the dog will protect reliably is to select one of suitable temperament and put it through personal protection training. That is years of training and quite expensive too. Most GSDs will deter with appearance and I never needed more (unlike some people who seem to be in situations when they need protection daily).

An analogy: any young man can "technically" protect, without military training some will do a better job than others. One would hardly expect from an adopted 18yo boy to protect the family (without proper training and preparation at least) (or adopt one for that purpose).


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I think that most dogs have a tendency to be protective, or at least have the intelligence to know when you are frightened, or when something is wrong. They don't have to bite to be "protective". As many have said, they're more of a deterrent since most would-be assailants would rather not risk it, and will just avoid you if you have a dog, even if he's the happiest slobberfest in the world. Even if he doesn't bite, a bark is usually enough. Often, even a look is enough.

An honest to goodness protection dog takes a ton of time and training, and must have the proper temperament to begin with. That doesn't mean that your sweet family pet wouldn't put everything on the line for you if it came down to it. But don't depend on it either. Always have a backup plan to save yourself and your dog. Even people who _have_ trained their dogs for protection say that they would only be used to allow them enough time to get away to get a proper weapon. The dog is not their sole or only means of protecting themselves.

It sounds like you want a family pet that makes you feel safe and protected. I feel that way with all of my dogs, even if I may doubt that they'd actually bite. You just need a dog that's intelligent enough to know when something isn't right. Being an intelligent breed in general, a GSD will be great for you, and I don't think you need a breeder at all. A rescue dog will love you and appreciate you for saving them, plus, it's already been through the puppy phase of pooping in the house and nipping and chewing up your stuff, haha. Just make a committment to spend a lot of time with it, and do some training and exercise.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow did this post string take a detour!

I think the OP meant one thing and it got taken another direction entirely.

She doesn't want a 'protection' dog, just one that will watch out for her and her family. 

When I was looking at puppies, I made it clear that I was hoping for a 'heart dog' but a bit of protectiveness would not be a bad thing, as I live on a farm in the middle of nowhere, am female and have been thinking about kids. 

I would never deliberately put my dog in harms way, but where I live is where I live, and if I'm actively looking for a new dog, one that is a bit protective and/or territorial would be preferable to the husky that -looks- scary but, in reality, would escort an intruder to the valuables, offer to carry them to the get away car, and most likely hop up in the seat beside said robber for a head pat and ride! 

To the OP, I recently took in a rescue, 3 weeks today actually. He is totally a momma's boy. He barks at new faces (not entirely desirable, working on it) DH says it all the time .... -eye roll- oh, he is sooo your dog. It's love! Look how he looks at you!! But anyone I introduce him to, he's fine.

I think maybe thats more what the OP had in mind...more a deterrent than 'protective' per se

I whole heartedly agree...Southern Cross. Tell them exactly what you are looking for. There are soooo many deserving GA dogs that never make it out....one that is just what you are looking for will come along in no time!

Best of luck to you!
-Yvonne


----------

